# did an abt/aet type trial....



## crawdaddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Like I posted couple days ago, my mind was thinking about peppers.  Went to the local w/d for groceries and they had all kinds of peppers.  I picked up some jalapeno, banana, and aneheim.  Here is what I did:
For the jalapenos I did the plain cream cheese ABT wrapped in bacon and they were good.
For the banana peppers my thought was to season the cream cheese with the rub I used on the butt I was doing at the same time as well as stuffing some prosciutto and toasted coconut shrimp in there.  Well I ran out of time on my shrimp and didn't have prosciutto so used canadian bacon.  One was wrapped in bacon the other wasn't.  They were good.
For the aneheim I mixed 10oz. crushed pineapple with cream cheese and 1 teaspoon kosher salt.  They were good.

Thoughts are to add another 10oz pineapple to the aneheim mix, and the canadian bacon was too thick.  Wish I had some onion and garlic in the mix.  I also had plans for shrimp ka-bobs but again ran out of time.

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0158.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0156.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0153.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0152.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0151.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0150.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0148.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0147.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0144.jpg
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z131/duigoose/IMG_0138.jpg


Yes the pulled pork (with SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce) was great.
- outback, there were no datl or lemon peppers at my store but sounds good.
-crownovercoke, had my bell pepper ready for your recipe but again, ran out of time....I was sleepy but it is in the fridge waiting for me.
- can't remember where I found the idea of using a disposable tin on here for the pepper holder but that was a heck of an idea
-also can't remember where I read about using juice boxes instead of spray bottle but that worked great too.

first time using photobucket so hope that works too :-)

ok, sorry everyone, wasn't trying to offend but I'm not a whiz at this posting thing


----------



## ron50 (Jul 10, 2007)

Those peppers all look good.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks Awesome!! Now could you PLEASE resize those pics?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 17, 2007)

Great looking food crawdaddy! 
Nice looking butt. It's a pepper-bration! So which pepper version did you like best? There's no limit to what we can do with our smokers!


----------

